# 'Hybrid Mutant' Found Dead in Maine



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

TURNER, Maine

Residents are wondering if an animal found dead over the weekend may be the mysterious creature that has mauled dogs, frightened residents and been the subject of local legend for half a generation. 
The animal was found near power lines along Route 4 on Saturday, apparently struck by a car while chasing a cat. The carcass was photographed and inspected by several people who live in the area, but nobody is sure exactly what it is. 
Michelle O'Donnell of Turner spotted the animal near her yard about a week before it was killed. She called it a "hybrid mutant of something." 
"It was evil, evil looking. And it had a horrible stench I will never forget," she told the Sun Journal of Lewiston. "We locked eyes for a few seconds and then it took off. I've lived in Maine my whole life and I've never seen anything like it." 
For the past 15 years, residents across Androscoggin County have reported seeing and hearing a mysterious animal with chilling monstrous cries and eyes that glow in the night. The animal has been blamed for attacking and killing a Doberman pinscher and a Rottweiler the past couple of years. 
People from Litchfield, Sabattus, Greene, Turner, Lewiston and Auburn have come forward to speak of a mystery monster that roams the woods. Nobody knows for sure what it is, and theories have ranged from a hyena or dingo to a fisher or coydog, an offspring of a coyote and a wild dog. 
Now, people are asking if the mystery beast and the animal killed over the weekend are one and the same. 
Wildlife officials and animal control officers declined to go to Turner to examine the remains. By Tuesday, the carcass had been picked clean by vultures and there was not much left of the dead animal. 
Loren Coleman, a Portland author and cryptozoologist, said it's unlikely that the animal was anybody's pet. 
After reviewing photos of the carcass, Coleman said he was bothered by the animal's ears and snout. It reminded him of a case years ago in northern Maine in which an animal shot by a hunter could not be identified. In the end, wildlife officials got a DNA analysis that showed the animal was a rare wolf-dog hybrid, he said. 
Mike O'Donnell, who is married to Michelle O'Donnell, said the animal looked "half-rodent, half-dog" to him. 
It was charcoal gray, weighed between 40 and 50 pounds and had a bushy tail, a short snout, short ears and curled fangs hanging over its lips, he said. It looked like "something out of a Stephen King story." "This is something I've never seen before. It's an evil-looking thing," he said.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

They just identified it...




its my mother-in-law!


----------



## 2boxers (Mar 21, 2006)

EL Chupacabra 8-O :-D


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

cool eyes


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

That's it? Only one picture? Inconclusive at best...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Those are those fucking wolf hybrid dogs that people breed and then sell then can't control.
Nothing special.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

It looks like a llama wolf hybrid


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Whatever it is, I would shit myself If I saw it in my backyard...


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I kind of thought it looked like a bear/dog mix. Is that possible?

Anyhow, I read a sci-fi novel onetime where people from the future are completely hairless. Those that retained "hair growing" genes were banished to the woods, referred to as the "hairies", etc. Point is, whatever it was, it was just trying to live the best way it could. Hell, I woulda put food out for it.

Least ye judge...


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Be careful- for thy may become said bear/dog mix's food.



no$.10 said:


> I kind of thought it looked like a bear/dog mix. Is that possible?
> 
> Anyhow, I read a sci-fi novel onetime where people from the future are completely hairless. Those that retained "hair growing" genes were banished to the woods, referred to as the "hairies", etc. Point is, whatever it was, it was just trying to live the best way it could. Hell, I woulda put food out for it.
> 
> Least ye judge...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's prolly a Chow wold hybrid...which would be one mean freaking dog thing. Prolly some pot growning dude lost one of his guard dogs.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Link to idiot chow wolf hybrid breeders

http://forums.doghobbyist.com/view.php?id=106490,106490


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

that chow has a black tongue, ive never seen a chow with a black tongue, or a black chow


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Some fucking hick from Maine probably stuck his dick in a wolf and a few months later...... boom! Mutant Dog! :mrgreen:


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

BlackOps said:


> Some fucking hick from Maine probably stuck his dick in a wolf and a few months later...... boom! Mutant Dog! :mrgreen:


After seeing some of the women in Maine you might choose the dog also... at least the mog has teeth.. :hump:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Very common in the chow world, one of the 5 recognized colors. The blue black tounge is very common as well.



creeperjeep said:


> that chow has a black tongue, ive never seen a chow with a black tongue, or a black chow


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

no$.10 said:


> I kind of thought it looked like a bear/dog mix. Is that possible?
> 
> Anyhow, I read a sci-fi novel onetime where people from the future are completely hairless. Those that retained "hair growing" genes were banished to the woods, referred to as the "hairies", etc. Point is, whatever it was, it was just trying to live the best way it could. Hell, I woulda put food out for it.
> 
> Least ye judge...


No. The bear is really a "hairy pig", porcine, rather than dog, canine. Same genus, different species.

But it may be an offshoot of the dread "Manbearpig"! Somebody alert Algore.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Dcs, the real question is....how fast was the car going that hit it?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks like scuzzlebutt, did it have a Pattrick Duffy leg?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> Looks like scuzzlebutt, did it have a Pattrick Duffy leg?


Bwahaahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> No. The bear is really a "hairy pig", porcine, rather than dog, canine. Same genus, different species.
> 
> But it may be an offshoot of the dread "Manbearpig"! Somebody alert Algore.


Are you serial?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Chow/wolf, probably a few generations down the line in a series of whacked out mixes.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I like it.... in fact I want one.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Perhaps a werewolf? Died while starting to turn back into a human so that's why it looks all wierd!....Hey it could happen


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Thats my pet fluffy :kitty:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Whats with people in Maine have they never seen a dog before. I will admit that its weird looking but, I still would say its a dog. I wonder why animal control didnt want to check it out................mmmmmm....maybe it is something more.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> I like it.... in fact I want one.


It would probably only be a good babe magnet until it was about six months. Chicks hate being mauled by hybrid mutants.


----------

